

Training a Support vector Machine in the Primal instead of the Dual - chromophore
http://www.kyb.mpg.de/publications/attachments/primal_%5B0%5D.pdf

======
SwellJoe
Is this one of those machine-generated scientific papers? Because I'm not
convinced that's actually English.

~~~
chromophore
Really? ;-)

